# HP 6570b experiencing issues connecting to projector



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have upgraded a HP ProBook 6570b from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in the hope of being able to connect Wirelessly (through WiDi) to an Epson Projector.

The upgrade went quite smoothly, and on the surface it looks like the 6570b will be able to make a wireless connection to the projector, as shown below.










However shortly after clicking on the projector name I see the message shown below -










I know that the projector works because I have been able to connect to it using my new Lenovo Yoga 14 laptop. Is this simply a case of the 6570b not having quite the right hardware, or are there other settings that I can tweak here?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you checked to see if there are Windows 10 drivers for this Epson projector?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to add, Intel has a tool to check everything. 
http://supportkb.intel.com/wireless...700100000023944/Intel-WiDi-Compatibility-Tool


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you for your responses; I have now run the compatibility checking tool from Intel and it clearly states 'Your system supports wireless screen sharing using Miracast'. However this being said I am still unable to connect to the projector.

Does anybody have any further suggestions?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

